# Anyone know how to get sound out of our new TV?



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

After much saving we got ourselves a brand new LG 32 inch HD telly and its great. Only thing is it seems there's no analog audio signal. Our amp that we'd normally use has phono connectors,left and right plugged into the Aux connection- the TV has these connectors but they're inputs!(R G B and Audio Left and Right) Can't think why you'd want to feed a signal into a TV but there you go! 
I've read thru the manual(its on a disk!) but can't see a way round it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Simple Simon (Apr 18, 2009)

> Can't think why you'd want to feed a signal into a TV but there you go!


Well you need inputs for dvd players and consoles. Are you saying there is no audio output connections? I would find that hard to believe. If there are you could probably get an adapter that would allow you to plug your phono connectors into them.

Kind of tricky when you cant see the problem yourself. 

Hopefully someone who knows their way around tv connecors a bit better can get back to you.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

Simple Simon said:


> Well you need inputs for dvd players and consoles. Are you saying there is no audio output connections? I would find that hard to believe. If there are you could probably get an adapter that would allow you to plug your phono connectors into them.
> 
> Kind of tricky when you cant see the problem yourself.
> 
> Hopefully someone who knows their way around tv connecors a bit better can get back to you.



Yea there's audio output,but its optical,which is digital,and my amp is analog.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 18, 2009)

What has it got as connectors? I don't know what comes through the HDMI connector, which is probably digital and difficult to split off, but if it's got an SCART (Peritel) sort of rectangular connector with a distorted corner (most still do) we can recuperate audio through that (I could give you the pin connections, but it's easier to buy an adaptor. Be careful to get an "out" or switched one) Mine's got BNC, phonos, VGA and optical digital as well; a small forest of connectors.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

chrispenycate said:


> What has it got as connectors? I don't know what comes through the HDMI connector, which is probably digital and difficult to split off, but if it's got an SCART (Peritel) sort of rectangular connector with a distorted corner (most still do) we can recuperate audio through that (I could give you the pin connections, but it's easier to buy an adaptor. Be careful to get an "out" or switched one) Mine's got BNC, phonos, VGA and optical digital as well; a small forest of connectors.



Yea its got 2 SCART,3 HDMI,an optical and a batch of phonos for input(discovered its actually for connecting a game console if you have no HDMI socket on said console) 
Its also got two RS232s so you can use it as a PC monitor or AV unit as well as USB! All this and its wafer thin. How do they do it? Its witchcraft I tell you!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Depending on your version (hubby says model/make numbers would be useful)

You do not have analog sound output. 

Buy a new AMP. 

Or these

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208047491&listingid=23037266&dcaid=17902

Sorry.

*Connections*
Connector Type 3 x HDMI ( 19 pin HDMI Type A ) - Rear, 1 x Serial ( 9 pin D-Sub ) - Rear, 1 x Audio line-in ( Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm ) - Rear, 1 x Composite video/audio input ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Rear, 1 x Digital audio output (coaxial) ( RCA phono ) - Rear, 1 x S-Video input ( 4 pin mini-DIN ) - Rear, 1 x RGB input ( 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) ) - Rear, 1 x Composite video/audio input ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Side, 1 x Remote control ( Mini-phone 3.5 mm ) - Rear, 2 x Component video input ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Rear, 1 x Audio line-out ( RCA phono x 2 ) - Rear, 1 x HDMI ( 19 pin HDMI Type A ) - Side, 1 x Digital audio output (optical) ( TOSLINK ) - Rear, 2 x Audio line-in ( RCA phono x 2 ) - Rear


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, there's audio on them there SCART connectors; one of them, at least. 
Any sufficiently advanced technology is incomprehensible, and probably only usable by a geek.

I'd lend you one of the adaptors, but it's a bit big to squeeze through the RJ45 connector.

RS232? Who uses that any more? Wired serial remotes?


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

chrispenycate said:


> Well, there's audio on them there SCART connectors; one of them, at least.
> Any sufficiently advanced technology is incomprehensible, and probably only usable by a geek.
> 
> I'd lend you one of the adaptors, but it's a bit big to squeeze through the RJ45 connector.
> ...


Apparently its for connecting to a PC or big A/V unit. But I thought of one glaringly obvious way to get audio into my amp,the headphone socket! It is an analog signal and its how I used to connect my PC to my amp ages ago so I could compose music on the PC with my synths and hear it in good stereo! Another way is we have a scart splitter/junction box which we were using with the old TV. It has switches so you can switch between different outputs.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> Depending on your version (hubby says model/make numbers would be useful)
> 
> You do not have analog sound output.
> 
> Buy a new AMP.


Can't afford to buy anymore gear now tho we do need a HiFi,altho we can play CDs on the Xbox or LG DVD player. 
Model of the new tv is 32LG5700. Most annoying thing about new TVs? No actual off switch! Have to unplug it from the wall as we always turn our appliances off(down with Standby!)


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a SCART to Phono cable (SCART at one end with phono plugs on the other). You can buy them at most electrical retailers for about a tenner. worth buying just to try. If it doesn't work, you've not lost much extra cash.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry AE, that was the breadth of my supersmarts. LOL.


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> ...we got ourselves a brand new LG 32 inch HD telly and its great.


We also got one of these and the salesman tried to sell us an amp, eight speakers and several HMDI leads, all of which he insisted we would "need". I didn't get any of them, and the sound through the built in speakers is perfectly loud enough (I've never had it past the 30% level.) I can't see why you would need an amp (unless you want to connect it to an existing speaker system that you already have, or else you live inside a football stadium!) It is all designed to make you buy more stuff you don't need.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 18, 2009)

Well with the old telly we needed the amp cos the old one was mono and i like to watch me films in stereo. This new TV is a different kettle of fish! Still need the amp connecting to the DVD player/Xbox cos thats the only way we can play music CDs till we get a HiFi


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 19, 2009)

I'VE CRACKED IT! YEEEES!(dances round the living room,matthew thinks dad has lost it!) 
Took the signal from AV1 SCART at back of TV to the switch box we have,then used a spare SCART cable to take the signal back into the TV. Connect phono leads from the amp into said switching box,press the right combination of buttons on the little box and voila,we have real bass! Oh cue the DVDs! Gonna watch Quantum of Solace and Hitchhikers Guide on blu ray tonight(Helen is renting a PS3 from work tonight)


----------



## Simple Simon (Apr 19, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 19, 2009)

Simple Simon said:


> Nicely done!



Thanks! Just wish I'd managed it last night when I was watching Blade Runner!


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 19, 2009)

Dave said:


> We also got one of these and the salesman tried to sell us an amp, eight speakers and several HMDI leads, all of which he insisted we would "need". I didn't get any of them, and the sound through the built in speakers is perfectly loud enough (I've never had it past the 30% level.) I can't see why you would need an amp (unless you want to connect it to an existing speaker system that you already have, or else you live inside a football stadium!) It is all designed to make you buy more stuff you don't need.


Loud enough, sure. But a TV with built in speakers can only give so much stereo split, and the quality of the low frequencies is generally pretty mediocre. Add that, in these really flat TVs the loudspeakers are often firing out of the back, so if you push the thing up against a wall or curtain, integral sound is muffled back down to cinema in the fifties.

But that's not the principal reason I run the TV through the 1,400 watt THX system in the studio. 

When it's going through the console I can compensate for the delay generated by video compression and actually have lipsync in synchronisation with the person who's talking.
Bliss.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

Definitely yes; get good speakers and enough power to go with the HD (it enhances the whole movie experience)...
1400 (probably audiophile quality) watts... now I'm a bit jealous as I only have 750 (With the, rarely used, sub).
...But I have another 500 watt system on the gaming PC, in the den... does that count? (being facetious).

Power is not about loudness but about obtaining the best quality of sound at moderate listening levels...
In my opinion you should be able to speak normally and be understood (carry on a conversation) while hearing every nuance of music and effects, over the entire audio spectrum, from a good audio system (this takes, sufficient, clean power, and good well set up speakers).

Enjoy!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 19, 2009)

Well what a blow! Sure i can play a CD from the DVD player and get the sound thru the amp,same when watching TV from  the ntl digi box,but when Helen came home she bought a PS3 and some blu ray movies to try. Great,except when we select HDMI to play the movies there's no sound out the amp, its TV speakers only and boy does having the sound ported to an amp make a difference! But to watch movies on the xbox or ps3 its TV only! Looks like we need a new stereo with built in HDMI or optical input! Bummer!


----------

